# The Surefire Backup



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

Here are some beamshots...review in progress......


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

The test lights:

Surefire Backup ...1x123
McLux III PD-S (from the first wave)...1x123
Muyshondt Nautilus Q5...1x123
Malkoff P60 Q5 dropin in a Surefire frankenlight...2x123 
Fenix P1 Lux III (a dinosaur!)...1x123
Fenix L1D Q5...1xAA


Here is the set up:

Beamshots were taken 22' from the target wall, centered on a window backlit by city lights- no white walls here! The target wall is 13' wide, the top of the window is 7' 8" high, and the window itself is 5' 4" high. Manual settings were used on the camera to provide better comparison. The first set of pics highlights the hotspot, the second lets a little more light in to give an idea of relative spill, and the last set provides a direct comparison between each light and the Surefire Backup.

Here is the target. lights out:







and lights on:


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

The Surefire Backup:





PD-S:





Nautilus Q5:





Malkoff P60 Q5:





Fenix P1 Lux III:





Fenix L1D Q5:


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

The Surefire Backup:





PD-S:





Nautilus Q5:





Malkoff P60 Q5:





Fenix P1 Lux III:





Fenix L1D Q5:


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

PD-S vs. Backup:





Nautilus vs. Backup:





Malkoff P60 Q5 vs. Backup:





Fenix P1 vs. Backup:





Fenix L1D Q5 vs. Backup:


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 8, 2008)

very nice, thanks alot... BTW, are you running 3.7v cells on the L1D Q5?


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

CandlePowerForumsUser said:


> very nice, thanks alot... BTW, are you running 3.7v cells on the L1D Q5?



Primaries only, sorry! The L1D is running a fresh Energizer Lithium.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice job.........beam looks nice and white.


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you for the beamshots. The E1B reminded me of a true spot light. The spot diameter is just right. Have you done a run time on it?


----------



## WadeF (Feb 8, 2008)

What exposure did you use for the beam shots?


----------



## Gaffle (Feb 8, 2008)

I am curious about the lux readings of the E1B.


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> Thank you for the beamshots. The E1B reminded me of a true spot light. The spot diameter is just right. Have you done a run time on it?



Nothing with any accuracy...I ran it through a battery last night, I would guess that the stated runtimes are conservative by a little. At approx. 100 min. I found that there was no difference in hi/low anymore, acted like a single level. The brightness gradually diminished, not a sharp drop in level. It sat for about 25 min. on high on the table, got toasty but not hot to my hand. Held it for about 30 mins. on high, and in hand it got slightly warm. 

I hope Surefire makes a two cell version of this light, same levels with extended runtimes....guess that will be the new defender?!


----------



## WadeF (Feb 8, 2008)

Gaffle said:


> I am curious about the lux readings of the E1B.


 
I post readings, compared to some other lights like the SF L1, P2D Q5, etc, when I get mine. LUX meters vary from meter to meter, at least with the basic ones most of us CPF'ers use, so you can only really compare readings taken on the same meter. On my meter I'm guessing the E1B will be in the 4,000LUX range.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 8, 2008)

What strikes me most about the photos of the E1B is how "natural" the illuminated area's colors appear in the spill area. It's really remarkable how "natural" it looks compared to some of the other lights ! 

The E1B certainly is shaping up to be a dandy little light if the UI appeals to one......and it does to me !

Thank you for your fine review !

- my best regards.


----------



## WadeF (Feb 8, 2008)

Still wondering if the exposure was locked for the shots, or if the camera was on auto.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 8, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Still wondering if the exposure was locked for the shots, or if the camera was on auto.



It had to be on auto, because in those photos the P1 (Luxeon) is nearly the same brightness as the Malkoff Q5. In reality the Malkoff is at least 4x as bright as the P1, if not even more.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 8, 2008)

mspeterson said:


> Malkoff P60 Q5 vs. Backup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay T (Feb 9, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Still wondering if the exposure was locked for the shots, or if the camera was on auto.



Looks to be auto, for the dark room shots.

Backup 1/13s f2.8 ISO160
PDS 1/5 f2.8 ISO160
Naut 1/5 f2.8 ISO160
Malk 1/4 f2.8 ISO160
Fen P1 1/3 f2.8 ISO160
L1D 1/5 F2.8 ISO 160

Depending on what browser you use you should look into an EXIF viewer plug in. I have only to right click to see the image information.


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is another version...

Backup:





PD-S:





Nautilus:





Malkoff P60 Q5:





Fenix P1:





L1D:


----------



## WadeF (Feb 9, 2008)

Jay T said:


> Depending on what browser you use you should look into an EXIF viewer plug in. I have only to right click to see the image information.


 
Ah! So that's how you were getting it in the other topic.  Can you get that EXIF viewer plug in for IE? 

People who take beam shots should post if they are shooting in auto, or manual and at what exposure. Other wise the beam shots may mislead people into thinking one light is the same brightness as another, etc.


----------



## Jay T (Feb 9, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Ah! So that's how you were getting it in the other topic.  Can you get that EXIF viewer plug in for IE?




A quick look on download.com turned one up. Don't know how good it is.

http://www.download.com/Opanda-IExif/3000-12511_4-10381994.html?tag=lst-1


----------



## cboo357 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone able to tighten up the clip?


----------



## WadeF (Feb 9, 2008)

Jay T said:


> A quick look on download.com turned one up. Don't know how good it is.
> 
> http://www.download.com/Opanda-IExif/3000-12511_4-10381994.html?tag=lst-1


 
Seems to work! Thanks Jay T!


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, I need to stop reading all this great stuff about it cause it just makes me want it more.  Tuesday seems like so far away.. Damb you UPS!!!

-Evan


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 9, 2008)

I would love one picture holding the SF Backup in your hand. Just to see it´s size compared with a human hand, holding it like when you use it. 

:candle:

BTW, nice beamshots!


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 9, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> I would love one picture holding the SF Backup in your hand. Just to see it´s size compared with a human hand, holding it like when you use it.
> 
> :candle:
> 
> BTW, nice beamshots!



Thanks! Its easy to take shots of bright light on a wall, much harder to convey meaningful info on each light with those pics. None of the four series of beam shots is totally accurate as compared to what my eyes see, but I think that taken together they serve to provide a little illumination.........

Here are the pics. you requested, hope they help...


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 9, 2008)

Great, especially the picture with 3 x CR123. I will put 2 batteries into my holster and see if it will fit the Backup .


----------



## lumenal (Feb 9, 2008)

Two questions:

To engage constant low, does the Backup require 3 clicks? (High-Off-Low)?

How sturdy is the pocket clip, it _looks_ a little flimsy?


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 9, 2008)

lumenal said:


> Two questions:
> 
> To engage constant low, does the Backup require 3 clicks? (High-Off-Low)?
> 
> How sturdy is the pocket clip, it _looks_ a little flimsy?



While that will work, all you need to do is light tap then click and you have low.

Clip seems to be solid so far, I think I will tighten it up a bit however. This is Surefires best clip yet I do believe...


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 9, 2008)

mspeterson said:


> Thanks! Its easy to take shots of bright light on a wall, much harder to convey meaningful info on each light with those pics. None of the four series of beam shots is totally accurate as compared to what my eyes see, but I think that taken together they serve to provide a little illumination.........
> 
> Here are the pics. you requested, hope they help...



Peterson... thanks *A LOT* for the pictures! 
Now I have a good idea of it´s size. It is beautiful little light!

Again, thank you for the pics and congratulations on the new light. As soon as I can, I´ll buy one for me... hehe 

:thumbsup:


----------



## lumenal (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying tailswitch operation mspeterson.

And since I prefer a bezel down clip, the new one on the E1B looks to be the best of both worlds...


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice watch. I'm big on watches myself.


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's a pic of the E1B next to a TW4 for size comparison...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW, that ceiling fan is really bright! Can you EDC it?


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 10, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> WOW, that ceiling fan is really bright! Can you EDC it?




225 watts...you can EDC anything if your dedicated enough......


----------



## paulr (Feb 10, 2008)

That sharp edged hot spot just made me decide to carry my PD Mule tomorrow .


----------



## EV_007 (Feb 10, 2008)

mspeterson said:


> Thanks! Its easy to take shots of bright light on a wall, much harder to convey meaningful info on each light with those pics. None of the four series of beam shots is totally accurate as compared to what my eyes see, but I think that taken together they serve to provide a little illumination.........
> 
> Here are the pics. you requested, hope they help...




I've always used the battery as a common point of reference. Nice job. Looks like a heck of a light.


----------



## djblank87 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great jobs on the pictures and thank you for taking the time to post them up. 

@ Lightguy 27
I'm so upset that you will have your E1B one whole day before me........:touche:

O'well I will live, maybe when the new U2's start shipping I can beat you to it.....:nana:


----------



## geepondy (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks also for the reviews as it will be another light off my list of potential lights. I much prefer the beam patterns with the graduated spill over of all the lights you compared it to.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Feb 12, 2008)

The clip is very easy to tighten up, but suggest you take it off first.

All around this is a very nice light and will lego with other E1e bodies, I really like it with the E1e body and E2D tail cap.






cb00357 said:


> Anyone able to tighten up the clip?


 





 

Bill


----------



## Moka (Aug 1, 2008)

Where do you get the GITD o-rings from?


----------



## ttran97 (Aug 1, 2008)

Moka said:


> Where do you get the GITD o-rings from?



Our friendly Arctic Moderator *Sigman* sells them here. That's where I got mine.  :thumbsup:


----------



## litegod (Mar 7, 2009)

i purchased my backup about 8-9 months ago and it is all i carry any more. it is all i ever need in most scenarios, whether it is self defense or task lighting.

if i need more lighting then i carry a spot light.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 18, 2009)

> Here are the pics. you requested, hope they help...


 
Gotta love the watch, looks like a TSAR.

I've got the world's greenest E1B, might beg SF for a replacement or try to mod the light when I get some emitters from DX.


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 18, 2009)

*The Backup won't feed on an RCR123 will it?*


----------



## Patriot (Mar 18, 2009)

powernoodle said:


> *The Backup won't feed on an RCR123 will it?*




It will feed into the tube and power it but your not supposed to.


----------

